# Tyneside Travel Warning (12/10/05)



## Rocket Romano (Oct 12, 2005)

Just if anyone's about




			
				Nexus said:
			
		

> Passengers in the Tyne and Wear area should remain advised of current major ongoing system failures on the Tyne and Wear Metro System.
> 
> Following the National Grid Failure in Newcastle and North Northumberland last night (11/10) Nexus was forced to halt all services on the line.
> 
> ...


----------

